
Growl notifications for GitHub updates - zeppelin_7
http://thechangelog.com/post/1170147881/github-notifier-growl-notifications-for-github
======
tommi
Why is it that people want to get interrupted?

~~~
akoumjian
I don't know about you, but this is very useful for me if I am waiting for
someone to push a bugfix or pull request.

------
pandemicsyn
I've been using <http://psionides.github.com/Gitifier/> (which can keep an eye
on any git repo not just github) but I might have to give this a try.

------
robryan
Somewhat related, is it worth trying to build something that pushes to growl
remotely? Seems like world of port blocking issues but maybe their is
something out there that makes it simple.

~~~
zeppelin_7
I dont see why not. There are ways to push growl to your iOS devices, I cant
see why we cant push them to our desktops.

Here is an example: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1109786/growl-
notificatio...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1109786/growl-
notifications-from-a-web-server)

~~~
jdg
Boxcar (disclosure: I helped build it) will allow you to send remote pushes to
your desktop and mobile devices. On the desktop, we partner with Growl to
display messages as a pop-up.

FWIW, we also push Github notifications.

------
philfreo
Notifo + GrowlNotifo was a way better way to do this since it was push

